# Possible drowning at Glenwood Whitewater Park



## jmount

*glenwood wave*

Sad news. I heard the rumor as well. Despite the signs telling you to go river left - I saw a number of folks going off that side. The hole super dangerous right now at this level.


----------



## tjburns

*she lives!*

I was part of the rescue team the other day at the near drowning accident. just a update on the lady's status for the others that were there too...she lives! we called the hospital yesterday and got news that the victim was being released from the hospital. It was a scary incident indeed....her PFD was not fitted properly, she seemed to have zero river knowledge, and was in full panic mode after falling out. people that use the river, even those on a class II float need to get some kind of knowledge of what the dangers are. also, I think a new sign (a bigger/more noticable one) should be put up because the ones in place are not doing the job.


----------



## tskoe23

I was there for the first rescue on saturday and helped with 2 more yesterday. I was planning on making a call to the city today to put up some sort of sign. Its getting ridiculous.


----------



## treemanji

We are going over to Glenwood for a couple days next week to check out hot springs hang out boat/bike a little. 
Where is the Glenwood Whitewater Park? And from the above posts I can't tell which way to go when you get there, river left or river right? Thank you very much.


----------



## Canada

*The cynic in me says that no matter the size of the sign*

some tourists are going to make the stop at walmart and go jump in the river.

I'm sorry you have been sucked into this. Thanks for helping them.


----------



## Peelsauce

Every day I have been there the last week people have gotten stuck. I was part of the first group when we got the lady and was with Ty yesterday when we had to rope two rafts out of the hole. I would say it defiantly needs to get worked on because I don't really want to have to bring a throw bag to the play park.


----------



## eklars

Good work to those involved in the rescues! 

I agree that additional signage seems futile. I would vote for a slight rework of the river left bank. I am going to mention this to the Glenwood Wave Events Committee, of which I am a junior member, and see if they want to proceed to the City Council on the matter. 

One reason for this, the work done this winter was likely bonded and can likely therefore be performed for free or near to it and we may be able to improve the feature's low water performance while we are at it. I know altering an already successful feature is always a touchy issue, so please comment here with your opinion.


----------



## glenn

Peelsauce said:


> I don't really want to have to bring a throw bag to the play park.


Throw bag should always be in the boat. Always.


----------



## Peelsauce

It is ALWAYS in my nomad haha not in any of the play boats I use after work. But I think some reworking would be good, at low levels the only side that is decent is the river right side anyways and even that could use some work.


----------



## craven_morhead

Peelsauce said:


> It is ALWAYS in my nomad haha not in any of the play boats I use after work.


Move it back and forth between your nomad and your playboat. haha.


----------



## Peelsauce

Waoh there I'm wayyy to lazy haha. Anyways lets stay on topic people!


----------



## gwsdemo

I am glad to hear she is okay after what happened. I too was part of the rescue, just happened to be driving by after taking out at 2 rivers. Kudos to everyone involved. The rescue efforts by everyone there was awesome and the end result is proof; the young group of kayakers, the two ski patrollers from Breck and Keystone in the Mini-me. She did panic, would not let go of her boat and was getting tossed around, would not grab the throw rope, she did not have a pulse when pulled from the river, CPR was performed for 3-4 minutes, and she was brought back to consciousness prior to the medics arrival.

She was in a small inflatable raft that appeared to be under-inflated and was not wearing a "river" life vest, but a lake/ski vest that was not properly fitted. There were many people on the river this weekend that were not using proper equipment or any equipment for that matter. Prevention is difficult when a sport is self-policed.

Treemanji - Stay river right and go through the tongue. If in doubt there is a pull out on river right to scout.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

gwsdemo said:


> Prevention is difficult when a sport is self-policed.


^ THIS is a very good quote. Go prepared for the worst out there, people....


----------



## tango

Peelsauce said:


> Waoh there I'm wayyy to lazy haha. Anyways lets stay on topic people!


cut the shit and carry a rope. something tells me you wouldn't be any help in a rescue anyway.


----------



## tskoe23

tango said:


> cut the shit and carry a rope. something tells me you wouldn't be any help in a rescue anyway.


While I agree he needs to carry a rope, none of the other play boaters were. You dont really think youll need a rope playboating. After the incident, I'm always going to carry my rope, class 1 or 5. And you're wrong, he was helpful in 3 separate incidents this weekend.


----------



## tango

tskoe23 said:


> While I agree he needs to carry a rope, none of the other play boaters were.


ohhh because nobody else had a rope that makes it ok.



tskoe23 said:


> You dont really think youll need a rope playboating.


wrong.


----------



## tskoe23

Hey, we learned our lesson. I think thats what needs to be taken away from this.


----------



## Gremlin

I am very glad to hear she is okay. Great work everyone who was involved! 

As far as signage, I propose a big red arrow painted on the bridge pionting down to the boat chute to line up with. From upriver, the horizon line is deceiving and later in the day can be difficult to see into the sun.


----------



## tskoe23

I think thats a good idea, but the second boat that we pulled out yesterday flipped us off and said "Fuck you we'll go where we want!" right before they went through and after we had pointed right. No matter what happens, people are still going to do what they want.


----------



## melted_ice

tskoe23 said:


> I think thats a good idea, but the second boat that we pulled out yesterday flipped us off and said "Fuck you we'll go where we want!" right before they went through and after we had pointed right. No matter what happens, people are still going to do what they want.


 
Was this the purple aire? We picked up one of their paddles down river and returned at takeout and they seemed appreciative, but also somewhat nonchalant about dumping everyone.


----------



## Peelsauce

The purple aire was the first raft that went through and they were pretty nice about it, the second was a red one with a frame, not sure what kind but half of them didn't have pfds on.


----------



## Gremlin

tskoe23 said:


> No matter what happens, people are still going to do what they want.


I agree, and have no problem with that. I've taken different lines through the wave myself including down the center in 2011 at 20,000 cfs. I've learned that the feature does what it was designed to do - it recirculates. 

The danger is from unsuspecting people with inadequate skill and gear ending up where they don't intend to be. The river is VERY wide at the park and a tuber, or inexperienced paddle crew, will have a difficult time getting right to hit the boat chute if they don't set up early enough. A sign at Two Rivers park and by the pump at Grizzly Creek, perhaps with a photo or illustration, could help educate people who want to take the safest line.


----------



## jmount

*a la derecha*

We saw more carnage today as two high school kids came down in a tube and were held in the hole for about 30 seconds. They soon came out, but their tube was in there for about an hour. We lined a kayak and managed to punch it through the hole and dislodge the boat. 
I agree - re-working the river left feature would help along with a better sign.. How about in Spanish as well: "¡A la derecha!!!"


----------



## Minturn Dynasty

Someone on here paddles a dozen times a year and thinks they are the stuff. arm chair paddlers... good job PeelSauce.. its a learning thing on the whitewater... I just got into kayaking a few years ago but been rafting most of my 40 years.. It is a sport that doesnt have a ton of formal structure like most sports.. its a wild sport an adventure sport.... you paddle and learn... you learn from others... but to help save lives is awesome.. no matter how it worked ... it worked this time and lessons were still learned.. good job.. keep gaining knowledge and learn.. but a smartass that gets kicks of knowing everything and bashing in a pompass arogant way should have zero room on my fun bus... bet he has been on the water less than 10 years and paddles on weekends... hahaha good job guys.. keep a throw bag.... keep learing.. and love the heart and effort a couple people actually made to save this lady.... keep it up!!


----------



## Highside

Ironically todays Glenwood Post has a picture of a raft running the left side, don't think that will help the situation.

Tecnavia Web Platform Using check.7427 Version


----------



## knumbskull

Highside said:


> Ironically todays Glenwood Post has a picture of a raft running the left side, don't think that will help the situation.
> 
> Tecnavia Web Platform Using check.7427 Version












And no mention of the near miss.


----------



## Minturn Dynasty

as playboaters wait near by to rescue.. w throwbags ofcoursky!!!


----------



## Peelsauce

Kris ill bring a throw bag for you any day of the week! Cheers buddy. But seriously, we all need to take a step back and something needs to actually get done about it. One close call was enough for me. I think more signs as well as some reworking of the hole would be good. Can we have the best of both worlds?


----------



## Gremlin

...and today's edition of the Vail Daily doesn't help either. Cold water+rocks+current+Walmart tubes+no PFD's= lazy days of summer!


----------



## knumbskull

Front page article in the Post today about the "hazardous 'hole'"

Hazardous


----------



## knumbskull

Looks like a raft got surfed in the hole and the fire department got called.










I think it was in there for about 10 minutes until it was released. Everyone seemed OK but I just saw it on the webcam.


----------



## Minturn Dynasty

ahhhhh welcome to the Gwood Hydraulic park.. hahaha


----------



## ric

Who designed this feature anyway? I've had some fun there but never really got it....
useless center and what's with the concrete blocks? ugly not natural!
Please tell me G L did not make this...
I say redesign time !
just saying


----------



## Gremlin

$850,000 before the bank restructure for a recirculating ledge that could have been enjoyed at the All Day Wave in Shoshone or the South Canyon wave. Maybe not at all levels, a shuttle required of course, but free! Not sure how much money is left in the bank to "redesign" what is already available nearby.


----------



## villagelightsmith

yetigonecrazy said:


> ^ THIS is a very good quote. Go prepared for the worst out there, people....


Self-policing is the only kind that works. We've all seen people with a vest firmly strapped onto their boat or truck inner-tube. Or vests (and ropes) left in their car. If you're boating with me, you're wearing your vest. And if you're boating with me, we'll play with a rope for a couple of tosses, with and without the bag. Just making sure everything works and we're all tuned up. Our odds of having skills when we need them are made better by staying in tune. And the odds of a successful throw are improved by a couple of good throws before putting in. And it demnstrates for others that ... maybe there's something more to this that they should be thinking about. We have all seen people get flustered and throw _the whole bag with the rope_ out to the swimmer. And we've watched people throw the rope, bag, and everything back over their heads and up into the trees. The reason for rescue skills is that you and I screw up. I learn and practice CPR & rescue skills for _you_. I want _YOU_ to learn and practice them for _ME_, capish?
And lest you think you're so danmed slick ... _I've almost never been properly hit with a rope when I could have used one!_
So ... who is this old flake? I was one of the principals who brought the first river rescue cert to Oregon. The Guides and Packers didn't want it. The Red Cross didn't want it. The State didn't want it. USFS, BLM, Fire & Rescue, Rec departments, S&R, Sheriff, the raft, canoe, and kayak clubs didn't want it. It took 2 years promoting it before we could put together a single class. Nobody wanted he liability. And nobody thought they needed it because they didn't know what it was. But most every group sent a couple of people to check it out, and viola! We had a class. And every group received the same feedback ... D**MN STRAIGHT, WE NEED THIS!
So ... what's the _one_ _thing_ you'll always see me do before a launch? "Get the rope wet." _Throw it_! Statistically, you and I screw up. "Accidents" happen to ... _US! _So_ ... _toss a stick in the water, and see if you can drop a rope on it_. _If you're the average boater,_ twenty bucks says miss it on your first toss. _And 50% of the boaters are below average.


----------



## msblunt

villagelightsmith said:


> Self-policing is the only kind that works. We've all seen people with a vest firmly strapped onto their boat or truck inner-tube. Or vests (and ropes) left in their car. If you're boating with me, you're wearing your vest. And if you're boating with me, we'll play with a rope for a couple of tosses, with and without the bag. Just making sure everything works and we're all tuned up. Our odds of having skills when we need them are made better by staying in tune. And the odds of a successful throw are improved by a couple of good throws before putting in. And it demnstrates for others that ... maybe there's something more to this that they should be thinking about. We have all seen people get flustered and throw _the whole bag with the rope_ out to the swimmer. And we've watched people throw the rope, bag, and everything back over their heads and up into the trees. The reason for rescue skills is that you and I screw up. I learn and practice CPR & rescue skills for _you_. I want _YOU_ to learn and practice them for _ME_, capish?
> And lest you think you're so danmed slick ... _I've almost never been properly hit with a rope when I could have used one!_
> So ... who is this old flake? I was one of the principals who brought the first river rescue cert to Oregon. The Guides and Packers didn't want it. The Red Cross didn't want it. The State didn't want it. USFS, BLM, Fire & Rescue, Rec departments, S&R, Sheriff, the raft, canoe, and kayak clubs didn't want it. It took 2 years promoting it before we could put together a single class. Nobody wanted he liability. And nobody thought they needed it because they didn't know what it was. But most every group sent a couple of people to check it out, and viola! We had a class. And every group received the same feedback ... D**MN STRAIGHT, WE NEED THIS!
> So ... what's the _one_ _thing_ you'll always see me do before a launch? "Get the rope wet." _Throw it_! Statistically, you and I screw up. "Accidents" happen to ... _US! _So_ ... _toss a stick in the water, and see if you can drop a rope on it_. _If you're the average boater,_ twenty bucks says miss it on your first toss. _And 50% of the boaters are below average.


If you’re involved in outdoor sports, you need to know CPR period. You will use it.


----------



## Pinchecharlie

Just curious if a a good boater can surf out of it and if you swim if it'll spit you out. Looks pretty pour overy in that photo and munchie! It's gnarly to resuscitate someone and I hope i never have to ever never. So good job is an hugemoungus (is this a word) understatement . They saved her life!!!. She's someone's wife , sister and daughter!!! Gnarly I think. I don't think I could do a complicated rescue or successfully resuscitate someone. So these people should get a damn hug and prize and a sandwich and cold drink!!


----------



## msblunt

Pinchecharlie said:


> Just curious if a a good boater can surf out of it and if you swim if it'll spit you out. Looks pretty pour overy in that photo and munchie! It's gnarly to resuscitate someone and I hope i never have to ever never. So good job is an hugemoungus (is this a word) understatement . They saved her life!!!. She's someone's wife , sister and daughter!!! Gnarly I think. I don't think I could do a complicated rescue or successfully resuscitate someone. So these people should get a damn hug and prize and a sandwich and cold drink!!


Yes these guys are awesome. With the general public, I try to stay alert and act fast. At Hell Hole on the Ocoee years ago I saw a similar scenario where the raft dumped and a customer’s foot was stuck on the rope around the outside of the raft. Chris P. from Ace Funyaks sprinted out, tossed his paddle, pulled himself onto the raft and released her foot in the blink of an eye. Just this week I saw a family floating down to the Glenwood Wave. As usual raft hits hole, gets turned and almost flips. I’m jumping in my boat yelling “lean downstream.” There were little kids sitting on the floor of that raft. Things happen fast. same with kayakers getting pinned or a piton. I came upon a scene years ago where a police officer was standing on a bridge above the Yellowstone river. I had just been surfing so grabbed my pfd, tied a bowline with the officer’s throw bag and jumped in the water once I saw something floating. It was a grandpa whose Walmart raft with grandkids had flipped upstream. I never know if something is going to escalate or not so I tend to go for it if it’s within my skill set. If it’s not, then I’ll take orders from a more experienced rescuer.


----------

